# "Synchronisation" sauvegardes de jeux entre iDevices



## Avionics (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous !
Je rencontre un petit problème et j'espère que vous pourrez m'éclairer.
Possédant un iPhone ainsi qu'un iPad, j'avais pris l'habitude de commencer une partie d'un jeu "universel" (Jetpack Joyride, GTA3 ou Infinity Blade pour ne citer qu'eux) pendant la journée sur mon iPhone, et de la reprendre plus tard sur mon iPad.
Cependant depuis quelques mois, ni mon profil, ni mes sauvegardes se synchronisent après une partie sur l'un ou l'autre de mes iDevices.

Comment faire en sorte pour que mes sauvegardes se "re-synchronisent" automatiquement ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## alexx- (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

As-tu trouvé une solution à ton problème ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Avionics (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour tous le monde !
Je déterre un topic, mais cela pourra peut être être utile à quelqu'un :

Beaucoup de jeux (dont tous les Halfbrick, FruitNinja, Jetpack Joyride) utilisent "OpenFeint" pour la synchronisation des sauvegardes. 
Même si vous utilisez principalement le GameCenter, pensez tout de même à prendre le temps de vous créer un compte OpenFeint en parallèle, et de vous connecter avec sur TOUS vos jeux de TOUS vos iDevices avec le même compte.

D'autres jeux (Real Racing 2 avec Real Racing 2 HD en autres) gèrent ça seuls. Il se peut cependant que les sauvegardes ne se récupèrent pas seules. Dans ce cas, pensez à aller faire un tour dans les Réglages -> Compte. Vous pourrez normalement sauvegarder manuellement sur internet votre progression, et même choisir une ancienne sauvegarde (en cas de bug)

Enfin, certains jeux ne gèrent pas du tout le partage des sauvegardes (GTA3 etc...) mais rien n'est perdu pour autant. Avec un logiciel permettant de fouiller dans les entrailles de votre iDevices (iFun Box) vous avez la possibilité de récupérer les fichiers de sauvegarde SANS JAILBREAK, et de les replacer au même endroit sur votre autre iDevice (utile en cas de restauration)

Je ne m'attarde pas sur ce dernier point, de nombreux tutos vous permettront de maîtriser le logiciel.


----------

